# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Thành viên tự giới thiệu.

## CKD

Thấy ý tưởng của bác Tuấn không chải đầu  :Wink:  về việc thành viên tự giới thiệu rất hay.
Nên mình xin tiên phong lập chủ đề này nhằm mục đích tự giới thiệu & mong muốn các bạn khi đọc & cảm thấy có ích thì cũng góp vào tự giới thiệu. Với hy vọng là chia sẻ chuyên môn của mỗi người. Nhằm tạo điều kiện, kết nối, hợp tác tốt hơn trong công việc.


Mình xin tiên phong nhé!
Thông tin của mình thì chắc rất nhiều bác đã biết, nhưng xin nói sơ qua để tiện cho việc kết nối sau này.

Thông tin liên hệ xin xem_ dưới chữ ký_.

Xuất thân từ bộ môn kỹ thuật giao thông, BKU HCM. Có thời gian đeo đuổi nghiên cứu vật liệu & công nghệ hàn. Làm đề tài về nội dung thiết kế hệ thống đường ống - triển khai - quản lý sản xuất với phần mềm Aveva PDMS

Đi làm thì rất ít liên quan đến ngành học, từ công nhân đến thiết kế, cải tiến, kiếm soát chất lượng cuối cùng là triển khai và quản lý sản xuất sản phẩm. Vì đam mê nên mò học thêm điện công nghiệp, điện tử, lập trình vi điều khiển, lập trình máy tính, lập trình web v.v... Nói chung thập bát môn võ nghệ, môn nào cũng chơi, chỉ mỗi tội chơi không giỏi.

Hiện tại vẫn lắp ráp & chế tạo máy CNC, nhưng đang muốn chuyển qua sản xuất sản phẩm với máy cnc. Ngoài ra đam mê tự động hóa nên vẫn tranh thủ nghiên cứu thêm, đi sâu vào CNC controller với mong muốn ứng dụng được nhiều hơn vào tự động hóa cũng như hệ thống robot.
Do về quên miền tây, gắn liền với nông nghiệp nên cũng muốn làm gì đó cho địa phương, muốn phát triển hệ thống IoT cho nông nghiệp (nông nghiệp thông minh), cũng như cố gắng hiện đại hóa công nghiệp khu vực (theo dõi, điều khiển hệ thống từ xa thuộc Industry 4.0).
Ngoài việc tranh thủ lên diễn đàn khi rỗi thì có tham gia vài hội nhóm SV, để học lóm mấy em nó.

Mong muốn là lập nên một liên minh "ma quỷ" để  mỗi người một tay làm được điều gì đó lớn lao hơn.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Gamo, h-d, haiquanckbn, hieunguyenkham, hoahong102, huanpt, Luyến, MINHAT, mr.fun, nhatduyxp, nhatson, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, thanhtrung, thuhanoi, Tuấn

----------


## vpopviet

em 26 tuổi ở miền tây, cụ thể ở an giang
trình độ thì gà mờ, tốt nghiệp cao đẳng nghề chuyên cơ khí động lực
 nghề nghiệp hiện tại thì nghề chính sửa chửa ôtô, nghề phụ thì cơ khí chế tạo +với cái miệng bô lô ba la nên cũng buôn bán kiếm thêm thu nhập, chuyên bán vi tính laptop DTDD xách tay.
kinh nghiệm thì 4 năm làm việc rồi nhưng còn hơi gà. 
có sở thích đam mê nghiên cứu, cũng cho ra lò vài sản phẩm, vi dụ : cẩu trục nhà máy tôn chạy trên đường rày xe lửa, ngang 15m, cao 5m, chạy hành trình 70m, tải trọng 10 tấn, máy tách vỏ đậu nành khô, máy xay nước đá, máy cưa đá bia. ( nói thiệt tại vì ba mình là thợ sứa máy 27 năm kinh nghiệm nên được hỗ trợ nhiệt tình của ổng, hihi, chứ k có tài cán gì nhiều,)
hiện tại thì đang nghiên cứu máy phayCNC, nên mới lên đây và biết được các anh em pro ở đây.
hy vọng được ae trên giúp đỡ để có thể ra lò cái máy đầu tay, và có thể gia nhập liên minh ma quỷ gì đó.
nói chung cần a e giúp nhiều

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## saudau

Ông Tuấn xúi tui mở thớt mà không mà không làm được thì phải hưởng ứng chứ.

Xuất xứ chả liên quan gì tới kỹ thuật. Tui là dân Qưởn trị Kinh doanh (ĐHCTho). Học ra trường xong làm búa xua công ty. Năm qua năm, tháng qua tháng, kiến thức Kinh tế đem bỏ ỡ cái chổ nào đó quên mất rồi. Không thích hưởng nhàn làm lãnh lương nên bon chen dìa nhà cọc cạch đóng bậy mấy cái khung hình, tranh ảnh kiếm thóc qua ngày.

Đến với diễn đàn này xuất phát từ cái máu mê kỹ thuật với chế cháo tùm lum những gì mình khoái (chưa chế cái gì bán ra lúa cả, hihihi). Phương châm của tui là thích tìm tòi học lỏm, bắt chước tùm lum, rồi cứ ai chia thì mình xẻ, hehehe. Sau 3 năm học lóm mấy bác trên đây thì mỗi chuyện làm cho con xì tép quay ra hồn cũng chưa xong, hé hé hé, tiếp tục rình mò nữa thôi.

Nghiêm chỉnh hơn là trong quá trình thực hiện đam mê khám phá mình nhận ra là có rất nhiều các bạn trẻ có nhiều hoài bảo lớn nhưng chưa thật sự nghiêm túc tìm hiểu và học hỏi, cứ như là muốn ngưởi khác bày sẳn cổ cho dùng vậy. Các bạn hãy nổ lực bản thân trước thì mọi người sẽ giúp bạn. Các bạn làm được tất cả, hãy tự tin mà vận dụng kiến thức của mình nhất định sẽ thành công (ngu như tui còn mần được mừ, hihihi). 
Trân trọng!

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, khongtrung, Luyến, MINHAT, ppgas, secondhand, th11, thuhanoi, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tự thuật bản thân:
Em tên Tuấn, nhà ở Đắk Lắk. Xuất thân vốn là dân luật nhưng đam mê cơ khí, điện tử, tự động hóa. hiện tại làm công việc cài win dạo, IT các thứ. Sau hơn 1 năm học lõm trên diễn đàn thì cũng tích góp đựoc nhiều kiến thức. Dự đinh trong tuơng lai là tiếp tục học hỏi anh em để chế thêm vài cái máy nữa (không chỉ là máy cnc). Cảm ơn anh em diễn đàn.

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, Tuấn

----------


## Nam CNC

em.... Nam sờ pín .

--- Học chế tạo máy tại ĐH Bách Khoa 
--- Kinh nghiệm chính chắc hơn 30 năm làm giày dép 
--- kinh nghiệm thứ chính là sờ pín hehehe
--- kế đến thì biết tàm tạm về cơ khí lặt vặt , khoan , ta rô , lắp ráp , nguội 
--- kết quả thì cũng tự làm cho chính mình vài cái máy phay mini cnc và đang làm khắc dấu đồng

khuyết điểm mù tit về điện tử xin anh em đừng hỏi chỉ tổ nghe chém gió và kết quả toàn tưởng tượng với nghe giang hồ đồn. 


sẵn sàng trao đổi với anh em về cơ khí cơ bản , trao đổi về những món hàng 2nd , trao đổi kinh nghiệm trả giá mua đồ bãi .

vậy thôi ... đơn giản lắm

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phúc, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, nhatson, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, Tuan Kieu, Tuấn

----------


## huanpt

Em tên Huân 
Họ Phạm (nghe ông bô nói đây là "họ bảy trăm", họ gốc của em là họ Vũ, cháu ruột Bá hộ Vũ Văn Tư - Hải Hậu - Nam Hà  :Smile:  )
Em 43 tuổi, học ngành tài chính, đi làm phần mềm, nhưng sở thích là cơ khí, tính tình ham chơi, làm cái gì cũng dở dang ...
Em biết mỗi thứ một ít, đồ nghề minh họa có mỗi thứ một ít, đủ để dạy lớp mầm về cnc. Cao hơn nữa em chịu...
Em ở địa chỉ (theo google maps): 10.834908, 106.686484, ngay tòa án gò vấp.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11

----------


## yamahaymh

Lời nói đầu tiên rất cảm ơn chủ đề này của bác CKD để em có cơ hội tự giới thiệu về em. Hii
- Em Nghĩa, nick là yamahaymh (yamaha:yà mà ham, ymh: là chữ viết tắt thôi để khỏi trùng nick các a e khác trên diễn đàn ấy mà).
- 27 tuổi nhưng cảm thấy đã yà. Do từ khi đam mê CNC kéo theo cái vụ đam mê girl yếu hẳn.
- Em ở Đồng Tháp, bác nào có đi ngang qua chỗ em thì mình cf, trà chanh chém gió ạ. 
- Tốt nghiệp UEH (DH kinh tế) ngành quản trị, công việc hiện tại của em là ngân hàng. Sẵn đây em tiếp thị luôn với mấy bác có nhu cầu vay vốn để dựng máy, mua máy thì em sẽ tư vấn hết mình. Hii
- Có sở thích nghiên cứu, vọc vạch, rất mê  công nghệ đặc biệt là điện tự động đã đăng ký thi ngành điện tự động của ĐH Bách Khoa nhưng cuối cùng quyết định thi vào ĐH kinh tế do thời điểm đó em suy nghĩ kinh tế để kiếm tiền, có tiền rồi đầu tư tìm hiểu về công nghệ.
Thôi giới thiệu nhiêu đây thôi, để dành có dịp gặp các bác trên này ở ngoài còn có cái để mà nói nữa chứ.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thành viên Nguyễn Thanh Hải.
Dân điện động đậy.
Chuyên sửa máy làm bánh và lò nướng bánh mì , ở lò bánh mì hoài nên mình biết làm bánh mì .
Hệ thống nướng và làm bánh của metro toàn quốc là có chỉ tay 5 ngón . Ráp đến metro Đà Nẵng là nghỉ.
Có làm vài cái máy trộn bột se bánh lò nướng hiệu quả mà xấu quá nên ế.
Sửa khóa dạo từ năm lớp 6 đến nay cũng dành được chổ ngồi ngoài ngã tư Lê Hồng Phong với cái tủ khóa nho nhỏ.
Có ráp được cái máy cắt chìa khóa tự động ( năm 2000 xe dream wave Nhật cứ nhập mã ổ khóa là cắt ra chìa).
Mua đồ bãi về phục vụ nghề làm làm lò bánh nhiều nên đem bán bớt ae dùng.
Làm được mạch điện tử điều khiển linh tinh nhưng chỉ vẽ bằng tay vì không biết dùng máy tính.
Có chút kiến thức về  đầu đốt ( dầu gas ...)
Có mối quan hệ thân thiết với nhóm chuyên bán tay robot hàn ..
Điện công nghiệp thì dùng nhiều nên biết thêm.
Để xem có gì bổ xung thêm.

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, huanpt, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11

----------


## Tuấn

Cho em bám càng các sư huynh tẹo.

Tên đầy đủ : Tuấn 3T = Tuấn tử tế = Tuấn túng tiền = Tuấn thiếu tóc ....
Sở thích : yêu hòa bình, ghét sự giả dối ...
Em biết tí tẹo về hàn inox, sắt đen và chút kinh nghiệm để đi kiếm cơm trong thiết kế, lắp đặt mấy cái hệ sản xuất sữa, nước ngọt, dược phẩm, hóa chất vớ vỉn ba lăng nhăng.

Em rứt là vui khi được thảo luân, chia sẻ những thứ em biết cho cụ nào cần. 

Hàn kết cấu chịu lực bằng máy CO2 em chỉ làm có làm 5 năm, sau đó bỏ tiệt 27 năm không làm lại nên chỉ còn biết chút chút. Thời gian sau em chỉ hàn Tig mấy cái ống linh tinh cho vi sinh, áp lực này nọ nên có biết hơn tẹo. Thi hết bậc quốc tế cũng được khoảng 25 năm. Cũng khoảng ngần ấy thời gian lắp máy sản xuất chất lỏng ạ. Em chỉ làm trong khu sản xuất thui, sang đến bên phụ trợ là em tịt toàn phần.

Rất mong được giao lưu, học lỏm từ các cụ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, huanpt, Luyến, Mạch Việt, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, nhatson, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, thanhhaitdt, yamahaymh

----------


## ppgas

PPGAS: 
Ppgas xuất thân là dân gốc rạ. Đi chăn bò từ 6 tuổi mãi đến năm 15 tuổi. Năm nay bằng tuổi ông huânpt. 
Học hành chẳng đến đâu, ngôn ngữ học, xây dựng, lập trình cơ bản... Chứng chỉ môn học thì đầy nhưng bằng cấp thì hết cấp 4. Nghề kiếm cơm là sales dự án, culi cấp cao của công ty ngoài nước  :Smile: . Nay đã chán làm culi và sẽ nghỉ giải lao ở nhà vọc vạch (kế hoạch 1 năm). Có thể tư vấn chút đỉnh cho anh em vào nghề bán hàng cho các tập đoàn nước ngoài.
Cơ khí thì hạng không, điện tử thì hạng lông. Kinh nghiệm cnc thì tính từ lúc cncprovn thành lập, đã biết cách nối dây cho đc step Vexta và servo mitsu quay được. 
Sở thích: đẹp: máy phải nhỏ gọn, gái phải to to...

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, huanpt, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, saudau, secondhand, th11, yamahaymh

----------


## Luyến

My name is Luyến. Trải qua 34 mùa xuân 
Tốt nghiệp khoa phi công, đại học bôn ba 
Thân thiện, yêu đời, ưa nịnh....
Nghề nghiệp buôn bán linh kiện điện tử, cơ khí, bán máy cnc.
Sở thích tò mò đọc tất cả những bài viết mới của ace CNCprovn để học lỏm kinh Nghiệm chế cháo máy móc và siêu tầm đồ đọc lạ quý hiếm. Hết ạ

Rất vui đựoc giao lưu cùng anh em

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, yamahaymh

----------


## biết tuốt

đang khai lý lịch chắc đang xét bình bầu thi đua, bằng khen gì đó  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
em xin khai ạ 
họ tên :  minh
tuổi : tuổi cũng chỉ là con số để đếm thôi , không quan trọng  :Embarrassment: 
dân tộc : kinh 
tôn giáo : không theo tôn giáo 
xuất thân từ 1 gia đình nông dân nghèo yêu nước  :Embarrassment:  
sở thích : yêu màu trắng thích màu hường , gét sự giả dối
trình độ chyên môn : có hạn 
trình độ lý luận : có thể nói cả ngày không mỏi mồm
tình trạng hôn nhân : Gà trống nuôi chim  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
quá trình học tập và công tác :  cũng start  và stop nhiều thứ, lý do : dòng đời sô đẩy 
ước mơ Nớn : nói trước bước không qua , chả nói nữa  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

.......................
trong quá trình giao lưu với các bác làm kỹ thuật , ae nói chuyện đều có chung 1 điểm , hồi bé thằng nào cũng thích chơi motor với mấy cục pin  :Wink:    , mấy bác thiệt thòi hơn thì già nhớn sụ rồi mới chơi

----------

anhcos, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Mạch Việt, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, saudau, secondhand, th11, yamahaymh

----------


## ktshung

Em tên Hưng sinh 1979
Trước học kiến trúc, ra trường bôn ba công ty nhà nước, công ty nước ngoài, làm cu li hoài mệt quá nên về tự làm.... Bén duyên CNC 2 năm nay, cũng đã làm vài máy CNC và flasma cho bạn bè

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, saudau, secondhand, th11

----------


## truongkiet

tới lượt em ah
em tên Hoàng,31t
học kĩ thuật ở spkt tphcm
có cơ sở gia công cơ khí nhỏ kiếm cơm qua ngày
tiện,phay,bào mài e mỗi thứ biết một ít
đam mê kĩ thuật nhưng lại làm biếng...gom đồ nhiều mà chưa lên nổi con máy cho mình

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, saudau, secondhand, th11

----------


## khangscc

Em tham gia tí
Tên: Khang, tuối 32
Học: Đại Học xây dựng ĐHKT HCM
Chuyên môn: Ngồi chém gió các hướng, hiện tại đang làm quản lý dự án xd.
Đam mê: điện tử, cơ khí, tự động hóa,.... mê mà môn nào cũng không biết, đặc biệt học xd nhưng không mê xây dựng.
Sở thích: chế độ, lượm ve chay về sưu tầm.
Ngắn gọn  :Wink:

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, saudau, secondhand, th11, thanhhaitdt

----------


## phuocviet346

Em tên Việt 35 tuổi học hành chẳng tới đâu, chỉ vào các diễn đàn học lỏm mà chẳng làm được gì.
Huy vọng năm mới học được vài món vặc của mọi người

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, khangscc, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, secondhand, th11, thanhhaitdt

----------


## h-d

in pho của em: 
Họ của bố tên ai đặt thì em chưa hỏi: Ngô Tiến Dũng
Mẹ sinh ra em năm 1982
Sở thích: em thích đủ thứ đặc biệt là tiền và gái đẹp kaka. thế nên CNC hay các thứ về công nghệ kỹ thuật cũng nằm trong thích đủ thứ của em. vì là đủ thứ nên em biết linh tinh mỗi thứ 1 tý.
Học hành: Học đại học goodle nhiều năm và chưa biết khi nào được tốt nghiệp. mà google thì lắm thầy nên ai cũng là thầy của em cả.
nên các thầy có kinh nguyệt gì hay em học tập, nhầm Kinh Nghiệm.

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, khangscc, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, saudau, secondhand, th11, thanhhaitdt

----------


## MINHAT

Em cũng xin giới thiệu một chút 
Em tên : Tăng Long Trường quê gốc là ở Sóc Trăng lớn lên ở Sài Gòn và nay định cư tại Bình Phước
Thời trẻ trâu 7 tuổi đã hay lén vào trường học bán bánh cam (bị thầy hiệu trưởng bắt hoài mà cũng không sợ hehe) do ban̉ tính hay voc̣ nên cứ quẹt ga,đèn pin hay casset trong nhà mà hư là chỉ có em thui
Qua 36 mùa lá cao su rụng thì công việc cũng chưa có gì là chính. Biết nhiều thứ mỗi thứ 1 it́ 16 tuổi đã tập toẹ hàn nên chuyện khóc đêm bây giờ là không có,từng làm nữ trang đúc,quảng cáo,trang trí khách sạn,đam mê cnc từ lúc bên tg chuối đến sau này là cncpro mà chưa có con nào cho ra hồn. Nên quyết tâm năm nay phải làm được it nhất 1 con kiếm cơm hy vọng sẽ thành công

----------

Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, khangscc, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, saudau, secondhand, th11, thanhhaitdt, thuhanoi

----------


## racing boy

thôi thì em cũng làm phát cho bằng người vậy:
e là phạm việt đức quê ở thái nguyên , trông thì hơi vô duyên nhưng nhiều e mê tít, trình độ hiểu bít thì ở ở dạng tầm thường nhưng ở trường thì cô giáo nào cũng phải để ý, tính khí thì hung hăng nên khi đầy xăng là em tăng hết ga hết số, bố em làm công nhân nhưng mà em lại phân vân nên cũng theo nghề của bố, cố gắng bước qua số phận nên em lận đận lao vào cnc, ban đầu thì ngu si nên khi dựng được vài con thì đều vứt hết, tài sản bê bết, tiền hết tình tan nên e vất vả gian nan tìm con đường cứu nước, bước 1 em lấy vợ,  sợ đói ăn nên e lao vào bước 2 e đi sửa chữa ô tô, thỉnh thoảng cũng làm vài con lô nhưng cũng ko được, chiến lược ko được nhưng vk em lại đẻ ra thằng con trai do áp dụng sai chiêu thức, bức xúc quá em lao vào bước 3 em đi sửa chữa máy xúc, lúc đó cũng là lúc bây giờ của em đây, tạm thời cuộc đời em chỉ có thế thui ạ, hehe

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, Gamo, h-d, khangscc, linhdt1121, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, th11, thuhanoi, TLP, yamahaymh

----------


## ppgas

> thôi thì em cũng làm phát cho bằng người vậy:
> e là phạm việt đức quê ở thái nguyên , trông thì hơi vô duyên nhưng nhiều e mê tít, trình độ hiểu bít thì ở ở dạng tầm thường nhưng ở trường thì cô giáo nào cũng phải để ý, tính khí thì hung hăng nên khi đầy xăng là em tăng hết ga hết số, bố em làm công nhân nhưng mà em lại phân vân nên cũng theo nghề của bố, cố gắng bước qua số phận nên em lận đận lao vào cnc, ban đầu thì ngu si nên khi dựng được vài con thì đều vứt hết, tài sản bê bết, tiền hết tình tan nên e vất vả gian nan tìm con đường cứu nước, bước 1 em lấy vợ,  sợ đói ăn nên e lao vào bước 2 e đi sửa chữa ô tô, thỉnh thoảng cũng làm vài con lô nhưng cũng ko được, chiến lược ko được nhưng vk em lại đẻ ra thằng con trai do áp dụng sai chiêu thức, bức xúc quá em lao vào bước 3 em đi sửa chữa máy xúc, lúc đó cũng là lúc bây giờ của em đây, tạm thời cuộc đời em chỉ có thế thui ạ, hehe


...bài giới thiệu hay cho ngay một lái (lai)  :Smile:

----------

h-d, Luyến, ngocbh2001, racing boy, saudau, th11

----------


## biết tuốt

tóm lại a em cũng sàn sàn tuổi nhau ,già chát hết cả rồi  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   đa số đã có gia đình , còn vài mống vẫn cảnh gà trống nuôi chym  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
em ngẫm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu được dã tâm của cái bác " buôn lược  ngà "  xúi ae khai lý lịch làm gì nhể  :Embarrassment:  đa phần nhẵn mặt nhau hết roài

----------

Gamo, Luyến, th11

----------


## saudau

> tóm lại a em cũng sàn sàn tuổi nhau ,già chát hết cả rồi   đa số đã có gia đình , còn vài mống vẫn cảnh gà trống nuôi chym 
> em ngẫm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu được dã tâm của cái bác " buôn lược  ngà "  xúi ae khai lý lịch làm gì nhể  đa phần nhẵn mặt nhau hết roài


Cái lão buôn lược định điều tra để lên kế hoạch bán thuốc chống rụng tóc í mừ. hihihi

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, Luyến, th11

----------


## thuhanoi

Hê hê xin chào tất cả
Mình - Thuhanoi mà ở Đà Nẵng chớ không phải Hà Nội đâu, tên đó sinh ra do vườn chuối đó cho nên nó cũng chuối theo -  :Big Grin:  mùa thu hà nội 
Một số bác biết tên của mình nhưng mình không thích dùng ở đây không vì muốn dấu gì nhưng vì lẽ mình đang làm việc trong công ty mà mọi người không thích mình linh tinh la ta ảnh hưởng công việc đâu nên thôi cứ lặng lẽ mà chơi cho thỏa thích nhé. 10 năm nữa để tròn 40 năm đóng bảo hiểm xh mình mới về vườn nuôi hưu - lâu quá nên tìm đến cncprovn để chơi sớm chứ chờ đến hồi đó lâu quá  :Big Grin:  . Có 1 điều xấu là ưa cầu toàn nên chưa làm ra con máy nào hoàn chỉnh  :Big Grin: . Hy vọng trong năm này hoàn chỉnh con C . Đương nhiên khi quyết làm cái gì cũng phải tính đến đầu ra cho sản phẩm của nó, mình cũng có con router 4x6 khung nhôm vẫn lâu lâu kiếm tiền đem về đấy  :Big Grin:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, th11, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Em tên là Gà Xối Mỡ, xấp xỉ tuổi các cụ trước,... mảng CNC em là gà, nhưng mảng Công nghệ Thông tin thì em có thể hầu chuyện các cụ về các thứ trên trời dưới đất (ngoại trừ việc sử dụng phần mềm người khác viết). Em làm tay sai cho bọn đế quốc tư bản thực dân mười mấy năm trước khi chán quá, bỏ về VN. Một số phần mềm của bọn đế quốc mà các cụ dùng có thể đã từng qua tay em thiết kế...

Cụ nào cần phần mềm quản lý doanh nghiệp hoặc muốn làm game thì liên hệ em nhé, có giá ưu đãi  :Wink:  Còn có mối giới thiệu thì sẽ có hoa hồng hậu hĩnh...

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, GOHOME, lehoongf, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, MINHAT, ppgas, saudau, secondhand, solero, Tuấn

----------


## Tuấn

> tóm lại a em cũng sàn sàn tuổi nhau ,già chát hết cả rồi   đa số đã có gia đình , còn vài mống vẫn cảnh gà trống nuôi chym 
> em ngẫm mãi vẫn chưa hiểu được dã tâm của cái bác " buôn lược  ngà "  xúi ae khai lý lịch làm gì nhể  đa phần nhẵn mặt nhau hết roài


Nhẵn nick chứ bác  :Smile:  Quen nick nhưng khi cần có dám hỏi hay gì gì thi lại là chuyện khác. Cụ nào sẵn sàng chia sẻ về vụ gì thì giơ tay, động việc người cần hỏi cũng đỡ ... ngại, hì  :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

Mới có 23 người tự khai, còn nhiều cao thủ chưa xuất đầu lộ diện, tranh thủ lúc còn ít người em tự khai luôn, không lúc mấy cao thủ thứ thiệt vào thì lại dị ko khai nổi. Lúc đó sợ phải dùng cực hình mới khai.
 Em u 35, em tên là Tuấn còi nhưng ko còi xương đâu nhé,  năm 17 tuổi là vận động viên điền kinh cấp TP đấy. Giờ thì hết rùi, do ăn nhậu nhiều nên còn lại cái khung xương thôi.. là dân cơ khí giao thông giống bác CkD nhưng đi làm thì lại làm nhiều bên cơ tự động, và chế tạo máy. hiện tại thì đang đứng máy phay CNC, con máy sau lưng em nó hành em còn hơn con vợ của em.. Cũng cố gắng làm thuê cho bọn Nhật Bản để kiếm chút kinh nghiệm, sau mở tiệm khắc con dấu bằng khoai lang. Tham gia diễn học hỏi thêm kiến thức từ các ae ko chỉ về CNC mà còn nhiều thứ khác... Chém gió chẳn hạn. Mong đc các ae chỉ giáo?

----------

CKD, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## th11

Chia sẻ thong tin là điều rất bổ ích, em thì cũng gặp cụ CKD và cụ Hoàng râu rồi
Em tự khai ạ:
Em tên Lại Văn Duy ( tuồi Đinh Mão 87)Quê em Thái Bình, bắt Cua Rốc và chăn bò cho tới khi lên lớp 8, lúc đó có Lông nên ngại không đi nữa.
Năm 2006 vào Sài gòn học kỹ thuật viên máy tính, tốt nghiệp 2008 (bằng 3/7 hình như em nấu canh mướp rồi) ra ngoại dạy Quảng Cáo, giờ cũng có cty Quàng cáo nhỏ,
Đả dựng dược máy cnc từ năm 2013 ( nhờ các cụ nhiều lắm đấy ạ), 
Một số máy em đả làm và bán cho khách có nhu cầu:
máy xả và chia cuộn vải không dệt, máy cắt vải cuộn ứng dụng mach3 ,máy làm xích, hàn xích tự động, máy cnc, máy dập móc ( em làm theo yêu cầu của khách thôi ạ)
sở thích: tự động hóa, mê cơ khí chế tạo …( tam biết về điện, cơ khí, hàn xì, thiết kế quảng cáo, thi công nội thất,)
túm lại là : theo đuổi đam mê thì nợ lần nó đuổi theo các bác ợ   haha
hiện tại đang ở Bà Điểm, Hóc môn

----------

CKD, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## CKD

Thấy mấy bác tham gia hưởng ứng phong trào tự giới thiệu mà em mừng muốn khóc á.

Nhưng cảm giác như là mấy bác have fun. Em đọc xong mà tự hỏi, liệu chúng ta có thể hợp tác để làm gì, vì cuối cùng chỉ thấy các bác đều yêu thích với cái là cnc. Cái này thì khỏi giới thiệu em cũng biết, vì chính cnc đã kết nối chúng ta lại trên diễn đàn cncprovn.com này.

Vậy ngoài cái thích cnc thì việc các bác đang kiếm gạo hàng ngày là việc gì? Việc các bác có thể làm ngay & tốt nhất là gì? Và tương lai muốn làm gì ngoài cnc?
Có vậy thì bác nào đó muốn làm cái gì đó mới biết khã năng của các bác mà đề nghị cộng tác, cùng nhau kiếm lúa. Vì để làm tốt nhất, cần chuyên môn & thạo nghề. Mà chuyên môn thì mỗi người mỗi khác ạ. Trong khi anh em ta ở đây, có điểm chung là yêu cnc, nhưng không có mấy bác là chuyên cnc.

Ví dụ: riêng cnc thì cũng gồm rất nhiều khâu: thiết kế, chế tạo, chuyển giao, hướng dẫn & đào tạo, kinh doanh, bảo trì v.v... muốn làm tốt phải trải qua rất nhiều ngành nghề khác nhau. Nếu mỗi người mỗi việc, cộng tác với nhau thì mới dể & làm tốt được. Đó là chưa nói nhiều bác ngoài bắc bán máy trong nam (và ngược lại) để làm tốt khâu bán hàng & dịch vụ. Cần có liên kết với các đơn vị địa phương để mở rộng mạng lưới. Nâng cao được dịch vụ mà chi phí hợp lý hơn.

Đại ý của em là vậy vậy á.

----------

Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand, truongkiet, Tuấn

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, em đang tính rủ các cụ lập hội sản xuất hàng nhái giống bọn TQ nè. Ví dụ: làm em robot tiếp tân, em viết đoạn code để nó nhận diện, tán phét với lão Tuấn hói chẳng hạn, lão GO HOME làm phần âm thanh, lão Nhật Sơn làm drivers, lão Nam ròm làm da, CKD ko biết làm gì thì cho ráp robot  :Wink:

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## tranhung123456

> Hehe, em đang tính rủ các cụ lập hội sản xuất hàng nhái giống bọn TQ nè. Ví dụ: làm em robot tiếp tân, em viết đoạn code để nó nhận diện, tán phét với lão Tuấn hói chẳng hạn, lão GO HOME làm phần âm thanh, lão Nhật Sơn làm drivers, lão Nam ròm làm da, CKD ko biết làm gì thì cho ráp robot


làm bup be kieu này nè mới khoái

----------

biết tuốt, Gamo, GOHOME

----------


## secondhand

TÊN tôi là Nguyễn Phú Lâm
Cao hơn mét bảy nhưng thân hơi gầy
TUỔI tôi chẳng nhớ bao ngày
Sống lâu cũng đặng nữa đời người ta

QUÊ tôi sông nước bao la
Vĩnh Long là chốn sinh tôi ra đời
NGHỀ tôi điện tử rối bời 
Nuôi ăn bốn miệng sáng mì chiều cơm

HỌC vấn thì cũng lôm côm
Tốt nghiệp mẫu giáo trường làng … quá sang  :Big Grin: 
Trên là lý lịch trích ngang
Dưới đây xin kể trái ngang đường đời

Xửa xưa ông nội ham chơi
Chọi gà … đánh bạc ... bán nhà về thôn
Đến khi con cháu lớn khôn
Thương cho số phận cháu con thiệt thòi

Cha tôi cốt chẳng hẹp hòi
Cho tôi lên tỉnh học đòi làm quan
Tôi thì cái tính hơi ngang
Quyết theo năng khiếu quên câu cha già

Thuở nhỏ tôi phá phà phà
Cái xe cái cộ hư liền khi mua
Lớn lên tôi chẳng chịu thua
Cái chi tỉ mỉ tôi “phang” ngon lành

Bởi tay mười ngón tròn vành
Sờ vào cục đất nó thành con chim
Thế là tôi chọn ngành kim
Cơ khi chế tạo xe bò xe trâu ...

Vài năm học cũng chẳng lâu
Xong rồi cũng đặng cái bằng trong tay
Bốn năm thực tế lai rai
Công việc nhàm chán thế là tôi thăng

Thời ấy điện tử dễ ăn
Tôi đành lên núi tiếp ngành thứ hai
Luyện xong tôi xuống núi ngay
Tung hoành ngang dọc Hi Fi nghe nhìn ...

Giờ đây hổ đã thu mình
Điện tử dân dụng chuyên về âm thanh
Rãnh rồi thì cũng loanh quanh
Vài món cơ khí chế tàu chế xe (RC)

Lên NET tôi dạo tè le
Vớ nhằm “cái ổ” ... “xi en xi rồ”
Thế là tôi cũng nhảy vô
Tập tành làm bậy con C frame cuồi

Năm nay tôi quết tâm rùi
Dựng thêm con nữa cho bằng anh em
Viết ra cho các bác xem
Bán đồ re rẽ cho tôi đây nhờ!

Dân quê nên tính hơi khờ
Khai hết gia phả ông bà tổ tiên
Các bác chớ trách tôi điên
Bởi tôi … điên thật gặp rồi biết ngay

Hôm nay tâm sự lai rai
Cuộc đời là thế nên không ai ngờ
Đến đây tôi đã cạn lời
Chúc cho các bác suốt đời An Khang!

----------

biết tuốt, Bongmayquathem, CKD, elenercom, Gamo, GOHOME, h-d, hung1706, iamnot.romeo, Luyến, Minh Phi Nguyen, Nam Long, ppgas, Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt, thuhanoi, TLP, Tuan Kieu, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

Thơ bác sê cần hay thật đó nghen
Làm e đọc hết không chừa 1 câu

----------

secondhand

----------


## taih2

Tới em nha  :Embarrassment: 

Tên : Tài - Mấy bác chắc ai cũng biết cụ Đỗ Mười rồi phải không ? Cụ họ Đỗ em họ Trần ợ.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Học hết cấp 2 yêu cô giáo nghỉ ạ - Chuyển qua học CNTT về quê cài windows dạo bằng xe đạp 3 năm  :Frown: 
Chuyển qua nhiếp ảnh để tiện nhòm, sờ mó gái xinh -> 1.5 năm loại khỏi DLSR.
Chuyển qua làm quảng cáo 4 năm nay, cũng mày mò ráp con CNC duy nhất do bác Gà Mờ dụ bán cái board Mach3
Điện tử thì cũng biết vài đường cơ bản, biết vẽ board + Ủi tay + Quay tay luôn  :Embarrassment: 
Sở trường : Leo nóc nhà người ta rồi xuống bằng đường khác  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
Thu thập các loại ve chai phục vụ chế cháo => chả cái nào ra cái nào
Hiện tại đang ở Los Angeles = Long An

----------

CKD, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand, Tuấn

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Thấy mấy bác tham gia hưởng ứng phong trào tự giới thiệu mà em mừng muốn khóc á.
> 
> Nhưng cảm giác như là mấy bác have fun. Em đọc xong mà tự hỏi, liệu chúng ta có thể hợp tác để làm gì, vì cuối cùng chỉ thấy các bác đều yêu thích với cái là cnc. Cái này thì khỏi giới thiệu em cũng biết, vì chính cnc đã kết nối chúng ta lại trên diễn đàn cncprovn.com này.
> 
> Vậy ngoài cái thích cnc thì việc các bác đang kiếm gạo hàng ngày là việc gì? Việc các bác có thể làm ngay & tốt nhất là gì? Và tương lai muốn làm gì ngoài cnc?
> Có vậy thì bác nào đó muốn làm cái gì đó mới biết khã năng của các bác mà đề nghị cộng tác, cùng nhau kiếm lúa. Vì để làm tốt nhất, cần chuyên môn & thạo nghề. Mà chuyên môn thì mỗi người mỗi khác ạ. Trong khi anh em ta ở đây, có điểm chung là yêu cnc, nhưng không có mấy bác là chuyên cnc.
> 
> Ví dụ: riêng cnc thì cũng gồm rất nhiều khâu: thiết kế, chế tạo, chuyển giao, hướng dẫn & đào tạo, kinh doanh, bảo trì v.v... muốn làm tốt phải trải qua rất nhiều ngành nghề khác nhau. Nếu mỗi người mỗi việc, cộng tác với nhau thì mới dể & làm tốt được. Đó là chưa nói nhiều bác ngoài bắc bán máy trong nam (và ngược lại) để làm tốt khâu bán hàng & dịch vụ. Cần có liên kết với các đơn vị địa phương để mở rộng mạng lưới. Nâng cao được dịch vụ mà chi phí hợp lý hơn.
> 
> Đại ý của em là vậy vậy á.


Cái này mới đúng là tinh thần hoạt động của diễn đàn nè...

Mình tên là Giang Binladen.

Có xưởng cơ khí tại Đầm sen. Tân Phú.

Nghề kiếm gạo của mình là gia công chi tiết máy, chi tiết cơ khí, chế tạo máy tự động hoá, tủ điện điều khiển máy các loại...

Nếu tính thừ khi ra trường thì mình có hơn 20 năm hành nghề ....

Dân Sài Gòn nên đã kết thì chơi bết lết...
Còn không kết thì ... chia tay sớm bớt đau khổ...

----------

CKD, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... Tết gọi rủ đi nhậu, ko thèm nhấc máy...  :Frown:

----------


## Huudong

Em tên Đông, học cơ khí chế tạo tại SPKT HCM, em sn 90, học đến cuối năm 4 thì bỏ vì nợ lại 14 môn đại cương ( học dốt đại cương), em ra trường đi làm vật vờ trong P&G 1 thời gian sau đó vì ghét sếp nên nghỉ việc ra ngoài vật vờ- vất vưởng làm phễu rung- phễu xoay cấp phôi đến tháng 6 này là tròn 3 năm, em biết vẽ sơ sơ vài 3 phần mềm, biết CAM- biết chạy máy cnc- biết chế máy cnc- biết điện đóm sơ sơ- biết hàn điện, hàn tig ( biết thôi chứ ko giỏi). Mong được giao lưu với tất cả anh em trong hội và mong được chỉ bảo thêm, em chân thành đội ơn cá anh .

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand

----------


## huanpt

> Thấy mấy bác tham gia hưởng ứng phong trào tự giới thiệu mà em mừng muốn khóc á.
> 
> Nhưng cảm giác như là mấy bác have fun. Em đọc xong mà tự hỏi, liệu chúng ta có thể hợp tác để làm gì, vì cuối cùng chỉ thấy các bác đều yêu thích với cái là cnc. Cái này thì khỏi giới thiệu em cũng biết, vì chính cnc đã kết nối chúng ta lại trên diễn đàn cncprovn.com này.
> 
> Vậy ngoài cái thích cnc thì việc các bác đang kiếm gạo hàng ngày là việc gì? Việc các bác có thể làm ngay & tốt nhất là gì? Và tương lai muốn làm gì ngoài cnc?
> Có vậy thì bác nào đó muốn làm cái gì đó mới biết khã năng của các bác mà đề nghị cộng tác, cùng nhau kiếm lúa. Vì để làm tốt nhất, cần chuyên môn & thạo nghề. Mà chuyên môn thì mỗi người mỗi khác ạ. Trong khi anh em ta ở đây, có điểm chung là yêu cnc, nhưng không có mấy bác là chuyên cnc.
> 
> Ví dụ: riêng cnc thì cũng gồm rất nhiều khâu: thiết kế, chế tạo, chuyển giao, hướng dẫn & đào tạo, kinh doanh, bảo trì v.v... muốn làm tốt phải trải qua rất nhiều ngành nghề khác nhau. Nếu mỗi người mỗi việc, cộng tác với nhau thì mới dể & làm tốt được. Đó là chưa nói nhiều bác ngoài bắc bán máy trong nam (và ngược lại) để làm tốt khâu bán hàng & dịch vụ. Cần có liên kết với các đơn vị địa phương để mở rộng mạng lưới. Nâng cao được dịch vụ mà chi phí hợp lý hơn.
> 
> Đại ý của em là vậy vậy á.


Cứ để anh em tự nhiên đi CKD, thật ra không hẳn là phải có khu vực tự giới thiệu thì anh em mới biết đâu. Ai là cao thủ thì anh em biết hết. Thử hỏi 3 năm sau khi giới thiệu chán chê, member mới xông vào đây tìm sẽ thấy đuợc mấy cao thủ để mà liên hệ???
Anh bất tài, thuộc nhóm ham vui, cái gì cũng muốn biết mà không chịu học sâu. Nhiều khi việc bé tẹo mà giúp được ngừời khác thì cũng vui.

----------


## sieunhim

Tới em.

Em tên Khôi (33t) - sinh ra và lớn lên ở quê chị 2 nặng nhất thế giới,  hiện em ở Bình dương (dĩ an) - làm ở xì phố, cuối tuần thì bụi ở Đồng Nai (thấy ghê chưa)  :Big Grin: 
Tính tình vui vẻ, hòa đồng, hay nói nên khá nguy hiểm  :Big Grin: 
Nghề kiếm cơm: cứ gì có mặt bác hồ mà bác hú là có em  :Big Grin: 

Tản mạn:
Xuất thân là con nhà mộc mà chả biết tí gì về mộc, và giờ đang làm mộc luôn (cái này nguy hiểm nà).
Biết đến CNC vũng vì bị ép về phụ nhà làm nội thất, về thấy nhiều cái bất lợi quá nên mò làm máy CNC. Thành quả là có 1 con CNC router củ chuối 70x1100 full nhôm. (dự là từ nay đến cuối năm cố 2 con nữa  :Big Grin:  mà ko biết con gì kakaka).

Vẽ vời biết tí (autocad, solid... cái nào phụ cho nghề là bụp), lập trình biết tí ti, cơ khí - điện tử chả biết tí gì.

Văn ko hay chữ thì xài hoa tay của CNCPRO nên cũng đỡ mà em thì ngại viết nên viết thế thoai. ai cần chi tiết hơn e úp cái CV cho coi kaka.

Rất mong được giao lưu với mọi người.

----------

biết tuốt, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, secondhand

----------


## biết tuốt

hợp tác phát triển lúc này hiệu quả nhất vẫn là chung tay đưa hàng  chị na đi khắp VIÊT NAM cái đã :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):    có tiền có tích lũy mới đầu tư cho nghiên cứu phát triển được ,
.....

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... đúng là giờ đi ngoài đường toàn thấy bà con đem hàng nước ngoài về bán, ngành sản xuất Việt Nam chẳng lẽ ngủm hết rồi ta?

----------


## Luyến

> Huhu... đúng là giờ đi ngoài đường toàn thấy bà con đem hàng nước ngoài về bán, ngành sản xuất Việt Nam chẳng lẽ ngủm hết rồi ta?



Em có máy phay giường cnc khổ lớn á cụ nào muốn hợp tác chế tạo máy móc hạng nặng thuơng hiệu việt nam thì hú em.

----------

Gamo, h-d

----------


## anhcos

Mới Tết xong, bận bịu bù khú quá, giờ tranh thủ tới lượt mình.

Mình tên là Tuấn Em học SPKT HCM ngành Chế tạo mái, tuổi thì nhích hơn bác ppgas 1 tí tẹo.
Yêu thích chế tạo đồ này đồ nọ và lập trình pc/cnc.
Nhờ theo 4r nên cũng được xóa mù cnc và làm được con cnc chủ yếu là cắn nhôm.

Công việc hiện tại: thiết kế và gia công vít tải, khuôn ép đùn... bên chăn nuôi. Ngoài ra em còn có nghề tay trái là chế cháo và vận hành kính thiên văn, bác nào thuê là em ok ngay.

Sẵn giới thiệu các bác phần mềm sắp xếp và xuất file gia công khuôn mình viết để phục vụ cho công việc:

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Luyến, nhatson, secondhand

----------


## Nam CNC

À anhcos sẵn đây em hỏi luôn có nhận chế tạo kính nhìn lén mấy em hàng xóm xa xa không , nhìn gần lộ hết , chẳng hạn từ quận 4 nhìn sang mấy em văn phòng quận 1 đó .... có thì em đặt hàng số lượng , em biết chắc món này hot lắm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhcos

> À anhcos sẵn đây em hỏi luôn có nhận chế tạo kính nhìn lén mấy em hàng xóm xa xa không , nhìn gần lộ hết , chẳng hạn từ quận 4 nhìn sang mấy em văn phòng quận 1 đó .... có thì em đặt hàng số lượng , em biết chắc món này hot lắm.


Kính to và nặng, mua cái ống nhòm tiện hơn. Một tay cầm ống, nếu có gì hay thì còn tay kia thì cầm cái ấy.

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC, nhatson

----------


## DuyManhBk

Cũng lâu mới vào diên đàn, chúc mừng năm mới các anh/chị/em và các bác đều mạnh khỏe mọi việc như ý.
Em là @duymanhbk , nhưng chả hiểu sao mật khẩu cũ đăng nhập mãi ko được, gmail quản lý tài khoản đó thì tên loằng ngoằng cũng mới đổi cho dễ làm ăn thì cũng đi tong mật khẩu ko lấy lại được nên từ giờ chắc phải dùng nick này. 
Em xin tự khai ạ:
- Em tên là Duy Mạnh, quê Nghệ An,trước học BKHN, bằng tốt nghiệp ghi là Kĩ sư cơ khí, chuyên ngành Công nghệ chế tạo máy. Em còn bé, sinh năm 92 nhưng tuổi âm là 91. Mới tốt nghiệp hơn 1 năm đây, trước em ở trường cũng dành nhiều thời gian làm máy CNC lắm, vì đồ án em làm là về con CNC này, từ khâu nghiên cứu dựng mô phỏng, tính toán bền, kiểm tra ứng suất các điểm nguy hiểm, nói chung là toàn bộ chuỗi CAD/CAM/CNC, kết quả cũng dựng và vận hành 1 vài con máy nho nhỏ chạy mấy sản phẩm be bé, sau đó em tốt nghiệp ra trường làm cho 1 công ty Hàn Quốc, ở bộ phận kĩ thuật chuyên vận hành bảo dưỡng máy CNC của chúng nó. Nhưng làm cho công ty Hàn nó tận dụng sạch thời gian của người lao động nên em nghỉ tìm cơ hội tốt hơn, nói thật thời gian làm cho Hàn em chả học được gì vì máy của nó còn đơn giản hơn máy chạy gỗ của các thợ mình, em về thì có 1 xưởng CNC nhỏ chuyên làm Quảng Cáo với gì ở Vinh, Nghệ An, ở xưởng đó em chuyên dùng Corel, ArtCam, lâu lâu mới hư thì sửa chứ ko có điều kiện dựng máy vì tay nghề cơ khí chưa cho phép và kinh phí chưa dày.
Sau làm ăn cũng đang bập bẹ lắm nên em tạm gác lại, đầu quân vào 1 nhà máy xi măng để kiếm ít tiền rồi sau này vay vốn rồi lại chiến CNC tiếp. Hehe

----------

CKD, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, quocdung tn, secondhand

----------


## Khoa C3

Em tên Khoa, ở Hải Dương. Đam mê vật lý lý thuyết, âm nhạc, lịch sử. Đang kiếm cơm bằng gia công phay CNC,  team của em có thế mạnh về khuôn đột dập hạng trung và hạng sang.

----------

anhcos, CKD, Gamo, h-d, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, saudau, secondhand, Tuanlm, Tuấn

----------


## bravesoldier

Ra Tết rảnh rỗi, vào diễn đàn lại thấy nóng, sốt xình xịch với CNC, và em xin giao lưu với các bác: em tên Dũng, nhà ở Quảng Ninh, trước có học BKHN. Hồi bé cũng loay hoay motor với cục pin, mạ kẽm lên đồng v.v... lớn lên thì nghịch transisto, 555. Đến nay đã nghịch đến vi điều khiển, muốn mò sang FPGA, đã luyện hàn que được 1 năm, và muốn bò tới CNC. Em xin hết ạ.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, CKD, Ga con, Luyến, nhatson

----------


## kiem.nguyenduy@gmail.com

Đêm hôm lọ mọ vào nhầm nhà :Big Grin:  . Em cũng xin tự giới thiệu:
Tên: Nguyễn Duy Kiếm (real name) - E đi nhiều nơi mà chưa gặp được bằng hữu đồng danh  :Frown: 
Tuổi: 34
Chuyên môn: Kiến trúc, nội thất, đồ họa
Sở thích: Chơi xe pkl, lọ mọ mò mẫm với mấy cái máy có xyz và gcode j j đó (mãi vẫn dốt), đọc mấy thứ  về công nghệ, máy móc  :Big Grin: 
Đam mê: Mỹ thuật, điện tử, cơ khí
Kiếm ăn: Đang vật lộn với 4 con 1325 và 1 xưởng sx đồ nội that
Lính mới còn lơ ngơ lắm nên xin các tiền bối và ae tận tình chỉ bảo. Đa tạ!

----------

CKD

----------


## Tuanlm

Tuanlm.
8x đời đầu.
Kỹ năng: chém gió sơ cấp, bom trung cấp và rảnh cao cấp.
bằng cấp: Kư sỹ Điên nặng.
Nghề kiếm cơm: Cơ khí động lực.
Cư ngụ : Thành phố chán sống ( Đà Nẵng).
:d  :Big Grin:

----------

CKD, Ga con

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Xin chào các bác 
  em vào diễn đàn cũng được hai năm . hôm nay có cái topic này thôi em cũng phải tự giới thiệu mình tí nhỉ . Em chả là dân mua bán gì cả nhé .
Em tốt nghiẹp dh bách khoa tphcm khoa 1999. Thời sinh vien em di làm IT ( nghe sang thực ra là làm dịch vụ internet và cài hệ thống mạng) . Sau qua cái thời hot dịch vụ internet công cộng thì em lấy bằng 2005 sau đó đi xin làm chân quèn ở vài cty. sau đó em làm cho 1 cty nhật chuyên về gia công lắp ráp ô tô xe máy.
   Được cái là ở đây em biết nhiều thứ , mà thứ nào cũng chỉ ớ lá không đến rễ được . hi hi
sau nhiều năm tháng em thấy là lương lậu ổn định như công nhân lâu năm , gặp con chim nhà kêu tiền tiền . nhức đầu quá nên em phải tập tành bán ve chai kiềm thêm tiền làm quỹ đen ạ . Tiền bán hàng em cứ vứt vào tk sau đó gửi tk hoặc mua đồ ,thiết bị em thích chả phải xin con chim nhà . ha ha 
 con chim nhà nó cầm cái tk atm của em ,tháng nào có mồi nó đớp hết rồi . còn quỹ đen của em chỉ có em bít thôi .vì em giao lưu nhiều nên em ko mún xin vợ tiền . nên em phải đi buôn .
  Nói về qui trình buôn của em ,là hồi xưa em chả bít gì ,chi đọc sách, xong mấy sếp nhật bảo bán cái này cái kia. xong em kếu mấy anh mua vào mấy anh toàn trả giá ve chai . em thấy kỳ kỳ . bán vài lần em thấy tiếc quá thế là em xăm mình nhờ cty bạn mua xong em lấy hàng bán cho anh em diễn đàn . Vậy nên hàng em thì chất các bác thấy rồi . nhưng mà theo đợt nhà máy thải loại thôi .
sau quá trình mua bán em thấy cò nhìu anh em chịu khó ,sáng tạo và cũng thân thiện nữa . em có biết thêm nhiuều người nữa. 
Chắc nếu em ko làm cty nữa thì em làm ngoài chắc em lại đi kinh doanh hàng bãi cho các bác nhỉ? Cũng mong các bác chỉ giáo thêm ạ
   Tuần này em đi malay-singapore rùi. ko gặp các bác comment . thôi chúc các bác luôn mạnh . diễn dàn phát triển . Nếu có cơ hội nào làm ăn được các bác có chia sẽ được thì cho em ké nhé
cám ơn ạ.

----------

CKD, Ga con, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## huanpt

Hôm nay Em cần biết nhà 1 số ông ở khu Tân Bình, Gò vấp, Bình Thạnh...để nhờ vả 1 chút. Đọc hết từ đầu tới cuối biết mỗi ông HuânPT. Chắc phải nghĩ mẹo khác nhỉ???

----------


## Thaihamy

Em tên thái, tên thường gọi là tuấn. Sn 79.
Tốt nghiệp ngành kinh tế. Đam mê cơ khí máy móc 5 năm kinh nghiệm, nhưng mù tịt về điện, hiện đang làm việc tại tphcm.

----------

Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## ngocbh2001

Mình  tên :Huỳnh Tống Ngọc
Sinh 1974 tại cao bằng.hiện sống tại biên hòa -đồng nai
Tốt nghiệp quản trị kinh doanh đi làm mướn nhìu năm,sau đó chuyển sang mua bán sữa chứa điện thoại được 9 năm.nay có it tuôi nhìn không rõ nưa nên không còn sửa máy được nữa,nên chuyển qua ép kính điện thoại,vốn tính mê điện tử từ bé,nay lại thích cnc nên đã tự làm 1 con dùng step size 115 hành trình 400x400.\
Thỉnh thoảng làm vài cái máy ép kính để bán kiếm tiền cafe chém gió.làm cái cnc cũng do vụ này
Tham vọng:định làm cái máy hàn co2 cnc(1500x3000mm),làm tiếp cái máy may quần áo tự động cho anh chi nghê may thất nghiệp chơi(chém gió thôi)
Tính tình thật thà biết gì đều chia sẽ không giứ lại làm chi

Mong được làm quen với tất cả anh em trong diễn đàn

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## ngocbh2001

Sao diễn đàn mình không tao một forum chát chung cho vui các bác,có việc gì hỏi cho nhanh

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Tên Ếch làm biếng đâu ùi?  :Wink: 

** dzọt lẹ **

----------


## CKD

Chat để tán phét thì vui, chứ trao đổi rất khó.
Như fanbage, group hay box chat cũng thế.. mọi người đều tham gia và bị trôi, muốn tìm lại nội dung rất khó.

----------


## spkt2004

Chào anh em diễn đàn.
Em là Huy thế hệ giữa 8x, nghề nghiệp hiện nay đang là kỹ sư định lượng, chuyên làm bên hệ thống phối trộn, định lượng tất tần tật các món trên thị trường mà có dính dáng đến thành phần phần trăm là em sẽ nhảy vô làm ạ. 
Sở thích âm nhạc và chơi chim (chim gì cũng chơi miễn là chim mái và hợp nhãn là chơi :Stick Out Tongue: )
Em biết đến diễn đàn cũng là vì có nhu cầu dựng máy Plasma. Mong các anh em đi trước chỉ bảo thêm chứ về món này em mù tịt không biết gì cả.
SDT cầm tay 0943.825.778
Mong được giao lưu học hỏi cùng mấy anh. Thanks

----------


## quanghung108

Các bác trong này đa phần đều là dân cơ khí/tự động hóa/cơ điện tử nhỉ,các bác em thấy cũng lớn,trải nghề nhiều rồi nên nếu có thể thì các bác có thể review rõ hơn về công việc của mình cho đàn em thì tốt quá  :Big Grin: 
-Em tên là Hưng,tuổi đời 9x,hiện đang sống ở ĐN
-Cựu sinh viên Chế tạo máy BKĐN đã ra trường 2 năm
-Khi còn ngồi ghế nhà trường thì cũng đã mon men theo hướng CAD/CAM/CNC,cũng đã theo phụ 1 team ở ĐN làm được 2 con router  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 
-Sở thích : máy móc và tự động hóa.
-Nghề kiếm cơm hiện tại : bơm lốp A320/A321 và sắp tới có thể là B737  :Cool:  :Cool: 
-Hàng ngày em vẫn vào forum chủ yếu là hóng và học hỏi kiến thức,mong ngày nào đó lĩnh hội đủ tiềm lực để kiếm cơm với sở thích này nữa  :Cool:

----------

CKD

----------


## Gamo

Ui đợt trước rớt mấy chiếc máy bay là do chú bảo trì à?  :Wink:

----------


## quanghung108

> Ui đợt trước rớt mấy chiếc máy bay là do chú bảo trì à?



em chỉ biết bơm lốp thôi ạ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  nào biết gì mấy vụ bên quân đội đó  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cho bạn điểm 10

----------


## lehoongf

Em là thành viên very mới....chả có chiến tích gì để khoe.NHƯNG VÌ RẤT THÍCH CÁI Ý TƯỞNG "LIÊN MINH MA QUỈ..." CỦA BÁC CKD NÊN XIN PHÉP ĐƯỢC CHIA SẺ: 
Em tên Hoàng.
Học Quản  trị kinh doanh+Công nghệ thông tin nhưng đều bỏ dở.

Em làm Mộc tại nhà.Xưởng gia đình thôi.
Rất thích forum này+ cái site: http://www2.phomuaban.vn/index.php?m...&sort=postdate .
Ước mơ của em ,giống 2 thằng cha này: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0is...&feature=share

Rất mong được giao lưu ....

----------

